# BMC Jersey & BIB, where to buy?



## alfa011

Hi.. Looking for a source of BMC jerseys and BIB's in the US.


Can someone tell?

Best,

Velo


----------



## c0d3man

Actually US is the best place to get them isnt it ? I've bought several ASSOS Pro team gear and they have been from the US. I'm in Sydney Australia BTW. 

Check Ebay. Although if you're after the new Pro gear, you would probably have to wait.


----------



## The Mad hippie

I have all sizes of the Hincapie range in my shop in Melbourne, Australia.
You should be able to get them elsewhere too.

E


----------



## c0d3man

Hi Mad Hippie, do you have an online presence ? Or pictures or catalog ?

I'm interested.

Thanks


----------



## CliveDS

The Hincapie shipment was delayed to the US, it's expected first week of March. 

In the US only the team jersey and bib as well as the USA jersey will be available, the world champ jersey was not licensed to HIncapie for resale. 

There is also a cool BMC cap available: You can see all the images here http://tiny.cc/h3OPj


----------



## velogy

*Team BMC clothing*

Dear Velo,
I have a friend on team BMC. He may be able to help us with this project. I'm not sure yet if it will before Hincapi's March timeline but if you'd like to put some minor effort into letting me work on this, I'd be happy to do it. You can email me at [email protected].
Best,
Mary


----------



## c0d3man

Mary(Velogy) - will that include the Rainbow World Champ BMC Gear ?


----------



## velogy

the world championship stripes are specific to racers who earn them. the way that we are getting this kit is essentially the same way the team gets the kit. you can have the kit but have to earn your own stripes


----------



## waterloo

Anyone know where to buy the non-team clothing? Interested in this jersey and matching bibs:

http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/us/accessories/clothing/passion-series/?tx_wsbikeshop_pi1%5Bvalue%5D=132&tx_wsbikeshop_pi1%5Bmode%5D=slimlist&cHash=95f6013b57


----------



## velogy

I'm working on it!  Seems like there might be some Assos BMC clothing floating around from last year. Best bet for that is Ebay. As far as the new stuff, the hang up is that BMC is finalizing their transition to sole US distribution. This is a great thing in the long run but in the immediate present it's a little tricky to pin stuff down. 

P.S. there is a team bmc hincapi national champ jersey replica that we can get.


----------



## Bike Switzerland

Hey guys. Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Actually, my webstore is the largest authorized on-line dealer of BMC clothing. Anything that we make, we probably have. 

We'll have the team BMC replica jersey on line within the next couple of days which is cheaper, (and better in my opinion) than the Hincapie jersey. So stop on by ! 
http://www.bikeshopswitzerland.com


----------



## CliveDS

Authentic is always best. The "replica" is never the same.


----------



## velogy

*BMC clothing*

I have been working really hard to get updated information from my guys at BMC. I had really hoped to be able to work an angle and get clothing for people but as it stands we are still waiting for BMC USA to solidify their game here in the states. 

All I can say is that I do know they are all working really hard to keep the forward momentum. Between picking up a Pro Tour team and doing stuff like Sea Otter, etc they are swamped.

One way to get some clothing is through this Hincapi Limited Edition USA Crit Champ bike deal. $1999 It's a pricey jersey and bib but the are throwing in an SLX01 for free.


----------



## JohnHenry

http://www.probikekit.com/advsearch.php?AQUERY=BMC

Use code USA15 for another 15% off until April 26th.


----------



## Bike Switzerland

I know you can save 20% on BMC gear at www.bikeshopswitzerland.com with the code "friends".


----------



## sega355

$39/set 

http://www.sport86.com/eshop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=bmc&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0


----------



## BIGLex

My LBS has the replica kit for $70

megacycle.cc


----------



## cptsilver

sega355 said:


> $39/set


I think those are the eBay ones from China.


----------



## Kowalski

could anyone update me on this?
Thx


----------

